# Frogs, toads. whatever



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't what alternate universe I have landed in, but in the last week I have had FIVE toads in my living room. 

FIVE TOADS.

I just have to assume that the dogs are bringing them in the dog door. If not, then I have toads that know how to use a dog door. Now that's a scary thought.

So, 4 of them have been relocated. And one was belly up beside the recliner, so he got a sad trashcan burial. The GSDs think they are great fun. 

The whole business gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry. I'd HATE if it happened in my house but-- the thought of these frogs/toads crawling in the doggie door. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would not be thrilled if toads came in my house. They are great outside and I do my best to attract them to the yard, but none can come inside. I wouldn't be surprised if they figured out how to use the doggy door. We currently have a large toad which we dubbed Porch Toad. Every night it hops up the 5 steps to our porch and eats the bugs that are attracted to the porch lights.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you sure they are toads and not frogs? I love both and have them in my yard, however toads produce a toxin. If the toxin gets into a dogs' eyes, or the toad is ingested, it can be fatal to your dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG, I am now going to have nightmares I admit it, I have a big time frog phobia, and I mean BIG TIME..

If I ever found one in my house I swear to god I'd move out


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If they are toads, be very careful. One of my foster collapsed within minutes after messing with a toad (I did not see it, but he was playing with something in the grass). He was on his side, tongue hanging out to the side and he looked like he was going to die. I managed to get some steroids into him and he recovered. I was a close call, very scary.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've found two small half-eaten frogs/toads in my living room. The cat is eating them - but I don't know where they're coming from!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is what I found regarding toxicity to dogs:
The two most important species of toad that are known for their toxic effects on pets are the Colorado River Toad (_Bufo alvarius_) and the Marine Toad (_Bufo marinus_). 

So it is largely the Bufo toads that are toxic to dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Girls, I'm never coming to your houses


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> I would not be thrilled if toads came in my house. They are great outside and I do my best to attract them to the yard, but none can come inside. I wouldn't be surprised if they figured out how to use the doggy door. We currently have a large toad which we dubbed Porch Toad. Every night it hops up the 5 steps to our porch and eats the bugs that are attracted to the porch lights.


Does he leave big poops on your porch? Something is pooping on my porch, and from my scat analysis, it's full of bug parts. A neighbor suggested that it is a big toad. Have you seen "evidence" of the toad left behind??


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> This is what I found regarding toxicity to dogs:
> The two most important species of toad that are known for their toxic effects on pets are the Colorado River Toad (_Bufo alvarius_) and the Marine Toad (_Bufo marinus_).
> 
> So it is largely the Bufo toads that are toxic to dogs.


Both of those toads can kill your dog, however those species should not be found Oklahoma, Bufo marinus (Cane toad) is found mostly in warm/tropical climates. I grew up with these in Guam. They like to burrow down in your lawn and commit suicide by jumping up into your lawn mower. The Colorado river toad is the psychedelic one you've heard about in the news. People lick them to get high and are only found in the southern edges of Arizona, New Mexico and northern Mexico. 

Association of Zoos and Aquariums - Frogs and Toads in Oklahoma
This link may help you identify what species you are dealing with.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> If I ever found one in my house I swear to god I'd move out



they have GPS now, they can follow you


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

These frogs just joined our household this weekend. Found them at a Tractor show/swap meet. They were stuffed and mounted by the guy's grandfather.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, my particular dog door using toads belong to the Woodhouse variety. woodhouse toad.

Sage's mouth was slobbery yesterday evening when I discovered the toad in the living room. The GSDs slap at the toads with their feet. The toad hops and they slap it again. I assume they slapped the one toad to death last week.  If Sage was all slobbery, I imagine she either carried the toad in, or tried to pick it up in the house. 

I don't know where these things are coming from! It's not like I have a pond or anything.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Does he leave big poops on your porch? Something is pooping on my porch, and from my scat analysis, it's full of bug parts. A neighbor suggested that it is a big toad. Have you seen "evidence" of the toad left behind??


Porch Toad has never left us any discernible marks, or at least those that I have noticed. I've had more issues with the bats.:angryfire: CT toads aren't deadly (unless you are the cat who attempted to swallow more than physically possible) but they will make your dog drool excessively and may make the tongue swell. It's best to be checked out if you are in doubt.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My JRT got a toad a few years ago and scared the crap out of me, he started to foam like he had soap detergent in his mouth, I rushed him to the ER, and they just watched him and he ended up being ok, but it really scared me.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Nigel said:


> The Colorado river toad is the psychedelic one you've heard about in the news. *People lick them to get high* and are only found in the southern edges of Arizona, New Mexico and northern Mexico.


OK so now I can say I've pretty much heard it all!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LARHAGE said:


> My JRT got a toad a few years ago and scared the crap out of me, he started to foam like he had soap detergent in his mouth, *I rushed him to the ER,* and they just watched him and he ended up being ok, but it really scared me.


...the toad or the dog...??


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

A while back when we were living in real rural area. I had gotten up to feed my infant son and was sitting with him in a chair next to a window. I looked over at the window (this was in the middle of the night) and saw a lime green frog stuck to the inside of the window!! It freaked me out, I screamed and my husband had to run in and remove him off the window.
The other thing that gave me the eebie geebie's were when you could hear the bats crawling in the walls. I know that bats are great for keep the bugs down, but it's not great when you have them in your attic. We had to call "Bat Man" to remove them!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Bats are excellent insect control. A couple of years ago, one would patrol under the streetlight right outside my house. Fun to watch.
Toads are good at that too. And the little tree frogs are probably the sort that you found inside your window. I love tree frogs!

This thread reminds me of a song a friend of mine used to sing "I love a big blue frog, A big blue frog loves me!"


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My father is now referring to my dog door as the "frog door".


----------

